#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Trouwen

## Rachid1980

Ik ben 40 jaar inmiddels ik heb en spaanse nationaliteit ik woon op mezelf en en vaste baan ik drink niet ik rook niet ik wil het liefst en vrouw die zich met de islam bezig houdt en ik ben getrouwd geweest en inmiddels gescheiden ; svp alleen serieuze reacties alsteblieft

----------


## Zeni

[QUOTE=Rachid1980;5605935]Ik ben 40 jaar inmiddels ik heb en spaanse nationaliteit ik woon op mezelf en en vaste baan ik drink niet ik rook niet ik wil het liefst en vrouw die zich met de islam bezig houdt en ik ben getrouwd geweest en inmiddels gescheiden ; svp alleen serieuze reacties alsteblieft

----------


## Zeni

Slaam

Stuur mij een bericht

Wslaam,
Zenj

----------

